# the severe error



## caliman (Jan 9, 2006)

i just add one more 80gb drive to my sony tivo and everything work fine.but i want to make sure the recoder time inscrease,then unplug the power the drive B,and the screen up and down with the power,and i have to plug power back for drive B.affter that i have a BLUE SCREEN with a line: THE SEVERE ERROR HAS ...BALABALA.....YOU HAVE TO WAIT 3 HOUR TO REPAIR ITSEFL.....BALABALA....
BUT my tivo go back to work affter 20min.SO JUST WAIT,DO NOT DO ANY THING,IF YOU HAVE ANYTHING BETTER ,PLEASE TELL ME .THANKS


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

Huh?


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

He has a Sony svr-2000 upgraded from 40G to a 250G. Looks like he has added an 80G 'B' Drive. 


After the addition of the 80G 'B' drive you cannot go back to the single drive configuration. Check the drive jumpers and inspect or replace the drive cables. 

With the drive(s) back in the pc check the log files verify that the swap partition is recognized in the TiVo's log files. What size did you make the swap partition? If the swap partition size is greater then 127 did you run tpip?


----------

